# Pittsburgh Reptile Show and Sale 2011 Show dates



## royal1reptiles (Jan 22, 2011)

just wanted to drop every one a note with all the dates for 2011 !

2011 looks to be a good show with lots of new vendors signing up every month. 

we also usually have a very nice selection of Frog vendors including :
Dart Frog dungeon (Kristy) and Alpha Pro Breeders (Ron) 

2011 show dates 

Jan 23rd 2011
February 13th 
March 13th
April 10th
May 15th
June 26th
July 31st 
August 28th
September 25th
October 30th
November 20th 
December 18th 

HOME - Pittsburgh Reptile Show & Sale
724-516-0441 more info!

Thanks
Amanda


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Hey Amanda,

Good to see you posting over here 

I don't think many people over here actually know my name though 

I hope the snow holds out and it is a good show.


----------

